# FSW 2014 - Work Experience Query (Electrical and electronics engineers)



## s_saad1988 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hello Everyone, 

I am planning to apply for the FSW 2014 in NOC 2133 Electrical and electronics engineers. I have my IELTS ready, but yet to apply for the ECA through WES. As I am new to this, hopefully this forum can help-out in sorting certain confusions.

*Submitting Online:*
#Is it possible to submit the application through online from Bangladesh or Australia? 
#Is there any particular phone number from CIC where enquieires can be made? - I know for Australia there is.

*Work Experince:*
I completed my four year's bachelors degree from Australia. After my 3rd year I went to Europe and completed one year work as my internship. After the internship I returned to Australia to complete my degree. The internship was fully paid, full time, arranged in collaboration with my uni and in my specialized field.
#Can I use that work experience for applying to FSW 2014?
#What papers would be required to prove my experience ?
(ps: I have the offer letter from company and also the final certificate which states my salary , working hours and responsibilities. Also another reference letter from my manager stating my completion of thesis through the work experience. The internship was mandatory part of my degree.)


*Adaptability:*
I have an uncle who is a Canadian Citizen. 
#What papers might be required from MY SIDE and HIS SIDE to claim these points?

Thanks in Advance.

Best Regards.
saad1988


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

s_saad1988 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am planning to apply for the FSW 2014 in NOC 2133 Electrical and electronics engineers. I have my IELTS ready, but yet to apply for the ECA through WES. As I am new to this, hopefully this forum can help-out in sorting certain confusions.
> 
> ...


Please refer the below link for ECA through WES
World Education Services - Required Documents


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

s_saad1988 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am planning to apply for the FSW 2014 in NOC 2133 Electrical and electronics engineers. I have my IELTS ready, but yet to apply for the ECA through WES. As I am new to this, hopefully this forum can help-out in sorting certain confusions.
> 
> ...


Salam bro how r u,

As you have studied from Australia dont you think Australia is a better option for you to migrate? Please tell me why are you preffering Canada than Australia.

thnx
tc


----------

